# Drone BF and Paddy Vapes Squonk Bottles



## Tororizer (6/4/19)

Hi There.
I just wanted to ask if anyone has replaced a squonk bottle on a drone bf to a silicon bottle and if so,which bottle fits nicely. Thanks

also

I'd like to change my paddy vapes squonk bottle to a softer one. Has anyone changed theirs? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Not sure if this will help you, but everyone seems to use the artic dolphin bottle. 
I can't say myself if it will work, but it just might.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

